# خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش



## emadmido (7 أبريل 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

انهارضا يا جماعة انا جايبلكم خدمة صغير جدا منى ليكم 

انا مصمم ومبرمج وانا لحظت ان المسحين المختصين فى الموضوع دة 
وانا فاضى خالص طيب فيها اية لو عملت خدمة صغيرة كدة لكل المسحين وهيى كالاتى

اولان انا معرب وحول استيلان كملاين من استيلات عادية لاستيلاتان مسحية وفيها اكتر من 70 هاك  

ودة كان لموقعى  بتاع الكنيسة بتعتى الى انا عملنة المهم  انا علشان كل شوية يعجبنى استيل افوم عملة لقيت نفسى عملت 3 استيلات كامل وجميل جدا الحمد الله وااحد تمنة لوحدة  1.5 وانا شرية من موقع اجنبى للنسخة vb ما علينا انا عرض كل دة ليكم ببلاش 

فى مقابل تذكرونى فى صلوتكم 

ودة مش كل حاجة الى انا مممكن اعمل اى تصميم كااااامل لاى موقع ببلاش وكمان اية اعرب استيلات او هاك احول اى هاك ليكون مسيحى 

وانا تحت امركم وانا اسمى عماد رفعت وانا عندى 19 سنة بس الحمد الله عنى خبرة كبيرة جدا وانا تحت امركم فى اى مشكلة او هاك او تعريب تصميم كامل فلاش عادى الى انت عايز وبجد انا فرحان جدا ان انا هعمل حاجة للموقع المسحية 

وشكرا...  انا هتابع الموضوع ويا ريت الى عايز حاجة انا تحت امرة وكمان هعرض صور للاستيلات الى انا عملها ويا رب تعجبكم 













ودة الاخير الى انا دالوقتى شغال بية فى موقعى 







انا مش هكتب اميلى والة حتى الموقع علشان ميبقاش دعية انا مستنى طلبتكم والى يقدرنى بية ربنا هعملة 

وشكرا....​


----------



## sarex (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

الفنان الجميل
الله يهور عليك.... وربنا يباركك ويعوضك
كان فيه أمل وكان نفسى يتحقق لكن ماأعرفش إزاي وهو
إزاي يكون عندنا شريط أخبار يتحط فى كل المنتديات والمواقع المسيحية
ومن الممكن ناخد الاخبار دي من موقع زي الموجة القبطية مثلاً أو أي موقع أخر مثل اقباط الولايات المتحدة أو الأقباط الاحرار از........إلخ
تحياتى


----------



## emadmido (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

انا حطيت 3 رورد لية اتمسحو شكى حطيط العرض فى مكان غلط 
انا اسف يا ريت الموضوع يتمسح


----------



## صائدالقلوب (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

ممكن   تعملي  كود ماوس  صليب  مشع   اخي


----------



## emadmido (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

هات الموس الى انت عايزة وارفعة مباشر ال ملف vb
 وانا هديلك الكود هتدخل على الاستايلت والقوالب بعد كدة اذهب بعد كدة هتحطة فى اول الهيدر او اخرة زاى ما تحب ..


----------



## ROWIS (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

انت فعلا ربنا يباركلك
واا مان نفسي تشوف المنتدي بتاعي وهل مككن تعملي استيل ليه للبابا كيرلس
وهو منتدي مجاني مش زي المنتدي ده


----------



## adel_stmina (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

*خدمة جميلة جداا وربنا يوفقك يا فنان ويساعدك علي تقديم الخدمة لكل اولاده

انا بطلب منك استايل للموقع بتاعنا ( يسوع ) وعايز فيه صور مبتكرة وتصميم مميز منك يا جميل

بجد انا بدور علي استايل مميز بقالي فترة كبيرة وانت كده هاتقدملي خدمة كبيرة  ... ادي الموقع بتاعنا ...  ( www.ysoo3.com/vb ) وياريت لو الهيدر تكون مساحته اكبر من هيدر موقع الكنيسة هنا بشوية في المحيط ولو كان فلاش يبقي تمام اوي وترفق ملف ال psd علشان لو حبيت اعدل اي حاجة فيه ... ميرسي جداا وربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​
:new8:


----------



## semsem_shng (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

الحقيقة يا استاذ

emadmido 

انا لحد النهاردة ملقيتش ولا ستايل لمارجرجس

والحقيقة مش عارف ازاى

فى استايلات مسيحية كتيرة جدااااااااا


وملقيتش ولا ستايل للبطل الرومانى مارجرجس

حبيبى ياريت لو تقدر تساعدنى ربنا يباركك

بس لو سمحت يكون الاستايل خفيف دى اهم حاجة ومش لازم يكون مليان اوى عاوز حاجة سيمبل وشيك

تحياتى ياباشا​


----------



## emadmido (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

*انا تحت امرك قلى على الون الى انت عايزة ....


وعلى اصدار منتدى وانا هعملك استايل بازن المسيح وهم انت بس قلى وانا هدخل بكرة كدة يا رب تكون رديت وانا هبدا فية واخلصهولك فى نفس اليوم ولو تحب اركبهولك كمان عادى *​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

استايلات جميلة يا فنان ياريت تستخدم فى المنتدى


----------



## semsem_shng (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*



emadmido قال:


> *انا تحت امرك قلى على الون الى انت عايزة ....
> 
> 
> وعلى اصدار منتدى وانا هعملك استايل بازن المسيح وهم انت بس قلى وانا هدخل بكرة كدة يا رب تكون رديت وانا هبدا فية واخلصهولك فى نفس اليوم ولو تحب اركبهولك كمان عادى *​



حبيبى انا بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى خدمتك
بوص
المنتدى بتاعى اصدارة 3.6.8
وبالنسبة للالوان دى انا سايبها لزوقك انتا بس المهم انى عاوز حاجة هادية وشيك وتكون سريعة فى التصفح
بس مش اكتر من كدا


----------



## emadmido (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

*جاررى تصميم الاستايل  .......




انتظرة منى بازن الله انهارضا بليل هكون خلاصتة

وشكرا يا مرمر على ردك الحلو دة وانا مش فنان والة حاجة *


----------



## emadmido (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

*انا دخلات تانى علشان اقولك معلش امهلنى بس لحد بكرة بالكتير لان ربنا العالم مشغول ازاى 


وانا هحاول وبازن الله هتلقية انهارضا بس علشان لو مقدرتش اخلاصة *​


----------



## semsem_shng (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

*حبيبى خد الوقت اللى انتا عاوزة
ربنا يكون فى عونك يساعدك
ارجو ان طلبى ميكونش معطلك فى حاجة*​


----------



## emadmido (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

خلاصتلك الاستايل يا باشا واسف على التاخير:smi411::smi411:


الحمد الله الاستايل طلع حلو اوى 

الى انا عملتة فى الاستايل .....

عملت تقطير للقوالب المهم زاى الفلتر والهدر ومالنافز بار وكدة 
عملت تعديل على الصور وخلتها للمارجرجس 
عملت تعديل على الاستايل وخلتة من عادى لممتد
وعملت ليك ملف psd زاى ما حضرتك طلب 

لو تأمر بحاجة تانى انا تحت امرك ....

للتحميل 
http://file.el3azra.li/Mar-Gergis.rar
باسورد فك الضغط 
el3azra.li​


----------



## peterehab (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

هاي استاذ emadmido
معلش انا هتقل عليك انا لسة يادوب مركب منتدي باسم محبي القيسين
فياريت لو حضرتك فاضي تعملي استايل فيه اكبر قدر من صور القديسين
وياريت يكون الاستايل خفيف والهيدر فلاش والالوان علي ذوقك
معلش انا عارف اني هاتكل عليك
وشكراً علي الخدمة دي


----------



## emadmido (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خدمة جديدة لكل الموقع المسحية ببلاش*

انا تحت امرك ومن فضلك ادخل هنا 

www.el3azra.com

وحط موضوع بالشكل الى انت عايز وفى خلال 24 ساعة هيكون الاستايل كامل معمول 

وانا تحت امرك


----------



## PoPo-TheMan (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن خدمة وشكرا جدا على خدماتك
ياريت تبعتلى قالب لموقع علشان اشتغل عليهقالب لموقع الشهيد أبانوب 
ُEmaileter_Romany2000******.com
Peter_Romany2000********.com
ابعتلى رسالة على الايميل علشان اعرف اكلمك
سلام المسيح يكون معك و معنا


----------



## emadmido (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا ضفتك ومستنى قبول الاضافة !!!!!!


----------



## gon gan (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لن اوفيك حقك مهما قلت اللة باركك


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى عماد مجهود رائع
ربنا يباركك
وفى المقدمة دائما


----------



## john cena (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام و نعمه موضوع هايل حلو جدا و ربنا معاكم  انا بقي محتاج استايل لراس السنه او العيد و ربنا يعوض تعبك خير 

بس يكون نسخه 3.6.8  و الالوان علي زوايك *​


----------



## سعيد ابا (9 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير ا/ عماد بالصدفة وجدت مساعدة فى التصميم 
ابنى صمم استايل لكنيسة بالفورنت بيج وعمره 14 سنه وحب يرفعه مجانا من باب التجربة ومعرفش يرفعه ياريت تساعده واكون شاكر 
saidzikre******.com


----------



## سعيد ابا (9 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير ا/ عماد بالصدفة وجدت مساعدة فى التصميم 
ابنى صمم استايل لكنيسة بالفورنت بيج وعمره 14 سنه وحب يرفعه مجانا من باب التجربة ومعرفش يرفعه ياريت تساعده واكون شاكر 
saidzikre@ياهو.com


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا


----------



## botros1 (17 يناير 2009)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## melo mina (18 مارس 2009)

انا طالب استايل في اسرع وقت يارب حد يستجيب لطلبي لاني محتاجة للخدمة 
وربنا يعوضكم
للعلم عايز استايل عن التوبة
علشان اسم المنتدي 
يارب نتوب قبل ما نموت
ودة اللينك ياريت تساعدوني في خدمتي
http://altooba.alafdal.net/forum.htm
اخوكم مينا


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## john 4 jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

من فضلك
دا المنتدى بتاعى
www.jesusloveme.freeforums.org
مش عارف الاستايل دا بيتغير ولا لا
يعنى ممكن اجيب حاجه من بره
عشان هو حاتيطلى كذا واحد جوه اغير فيهم
انا مش عارف ينفع ولا لا
لو ينفع اعملى واحد على زوق وارفعه
شكراااا


----------



## كرم العراق (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على العرض الحلو 

بس احتاجك راح اكتبلك خصوصا بموضوع الهاكات


----------

